#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    : (   ) ..

## Mohamed

: (   ) ..               
    

*   :*
*-:    (     )
-:    
- : 160
-:   ϡ    
-: /  2011*
*              ɡ        .*
*        ݡ                ء      ʡ    "      "    2007            ǡ     .* *


      "   "       ȡ          .*
*              ߡ        ɡ          ϡ  "".        ɡ        .        .* 
*
 
  "  :      "     ѡ                 .*
*    ʡ   ɡ    :  ȿ     "  "   "  "    " "   " "       "  "   " "     "    "     ""        ɡ      .*
*                  ɡ      .*
*          "     !   ѡ    ȡ              ".*
*             " "   "                                   ɿ".*
*                .* 
*                 .    .    .               "  "  "          .               ɡ         .   ߡ         ɡ       ɡ   .        ȡ        ȡ      ".*
*          ɡ            "     ڡ                 ɡ                 ".* 
* ȿ
      ɡ              ʡ   ɡ    ʡ   ,            .                .*
*        ,                  .            .   ɡ        .*
*                                ȡ   "              2003                 ".*
*         .                ɡ                     .**
     ɡ       .     ߡ             ɡ        .    ѡ           .          ɿ*
*                               .*
*           ֡       ȡ                           ɡ            ɡ   .* 
*
  ɿ
                  .      ɡ            ɡ          .  ߡ         ȡ       .*
*                  .                                    .*
*   ߡ     .         ɡ       .            " 2"    1960      .*
*
ǡ       ѡ      ǡ  " "           .*
*            ɡ           "   ".*
*        ޡ                    .*
*        ɡ   ʡ            U-)boats)     (USS Greer)   1940     ѡ       ɡ             .*
*
**
       ȡ   "  ".     ǡ          :   ɿ                         ɡ      .*
*    ɡ                           .         ɡ    ǡ                   .*
*                           ɡ       .                    ɡ       .*
*ǡ         .  11 / 2010 ء                      .*


*
                      ϡ        .*
*        ȡ       .    ɡ            ɡ      .*
*            .                    ɡ                            .*
*                1945                                     .*
*
**
             ϡ       .   "  "  " "       .*
*           17  /  2009           ʡ       " ".*
*     : "    ǡ  "     .   ɡ        ǡ    .  ""    ɡ             ""    .* 
*
**
            ɡ   .           .                       .*
*         ɡ              ǡ                .*
*           ˡ                .
*
** 
 
See More:   : (   ) ..

----------

